# Looking for female 5th degree



## phlaw (Dec 15, 2004)

A friend of mine told me he knows of a 5th degree blackbelt living in the Fargo, ND area that trained in CA.  He thinks she trained under Mr. Parker but was not sure.  I think he said her name was Cindy but I am not positive on that.


Any ideas?


----------



## Doc (Dec 18, 2004)

phlaw said:
			
		

> A friend of mine told me he knows of a 5th degree blackbelt living in the Fargo, ND area that trained in CA.  He thinks she trained under Mr. Parker but was not sure.  I think he said her name was Cindy but I am not positive on that.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Whomever she is, she isn't on the tree. The only prominent females I know that trained in California are actuall Larry Tatum students. Even though they spent some time with Mr. Parker, they received their black from Larry Tatum, and that would be Diane Tanaka, and Barbara Hale. One other is Rhonda Ridgell who trained with me and Mr. Parker. Mr. Parker had no female students he trained exclusively to black belt rank.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 11, 2005)

Does anyone know Doreen Cogliandro? Apparantly she has a seventh degree blackbelt, and was with the IKKA, who promoted her, and is she legitimate?


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 12, 2005)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Does anyone know Doreen Cogliandro? Apparantly she has a seventh degree blackbelt, and was with the IKKA, who promoted her, and is she legitimate?


Ms. Cogliandro owns and runs the Revere Karate Academy in Revere, Mass. 

I have attended 'Huk Planas' seminars at her studio. Last year, she and the RKA hosted the 'Internationals'. I thought the last time I saw her, she was wearing an 8th.

Someone around here has a signature tag line ... 'to feel is to know' ... I have never been hit by her, so from that point of view, I can make no statements.

Mike


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 12, 2005)

She received her 5th in Pasadena the year after Mr. Parker's death I beleive.  Ms. Parker as Pres. of the IKKA promoted her, with the Board of Director's signatures on the Cert.

 Since then, having only met her on several occassions, I have no idea.

 Maybe someone from her school, or Dennis Conatser, or Bob White could let you know.

 -Michael


----------



## TChase (Jan 12, 2005)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Does anyone know Doreen Cogliandro? Apparantly she has a seventh degree blackbelt, and was with the IKKA, who promoted her, and is she legitimate?


I pretty sure all her rank after Parkers death was given by the IKKA(Mrs. Parker).  She is currently an 8th.


----------



## Karazenpo (Jan 12, 2005)

From what I've heard from Ms. Cogliandro, she was a private student of Mr. Parker. She appears to be a standup person and has been billed as the highest ranked female in American Kenpo. As usual here, don't shoot the messenger, it was asked, I offered what I know. I have corresponded with her and she is a very nice person and has an excellent reputation on the east coast.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jan 12, 2005)

Mrs. Cogliandro is also one of "The Journey" honorees, so you may read about her Kenpo history there.  You can also visit the Revere Academy website for further information on her school.  I attended the "Internationals" in 2003 and can tell you that Mrs. Cogliandro did a tremendous job in hosting the event.

Salute,

Donna


----------



## TChase (Jan 13, 2005)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> From what I've heard from Ms. Cogliandro, she was a private student of Mr. Parker. She appears to be a standup person and has been billed as the highest ranked female in American Kenpo. As usual here, don't shoot the messenger, it was asked, I offered what I know. I have corresponded with her and she is a very nice person and has an excellent reputation on the east coast.


I agree, she is very nice and a stand up person.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 13, 2005)

Has anyone seen her perform? What did you think of her skills, compared to other masters?


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 13, 2005)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen her perform? What did you think of her skills, compared to other masters?


She's good.  She's relaxed, smooth, efficient and hits hard. She's a talented instructor and a roll model for men and women.  

Jeff


----------



## Karazenpo (Jan 13, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> She's good.  She's relaxed, smooth, efficient and hits hard. She's a talented instructor and a roll model for men and women.
> 
> Jeff



Yes Jeff, agreed. She was also one hell of a tough tournament fighter in her day........very aggressive. Her ex-husband, Paul, is a police officer (he may be retired now, I'm not sure) and he's also a high ranking American Kenpo black belt, well respected guy. He still puts on tournaments with Don Rodrigues (of Nick Cerio & S. George Pesare). Don is also a very highly respected martial artist and tournament promoter here in New England. He's married to top female fighter and forms champion Christine Bannon-Rodrigues. Nice people. Christine also stunt doubled Alicia Silverstone as "Batgirl" in the "Batman and Robin" movie.


----------



## TChase (Jan 13, 2005)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> Yes Jeff, agreed. She was also one hell of a tough tournament fighter in her day........very aggressive. Her ex-husband, Paul, is a police officer (he may be retired now, I'm not sure) and he's also a high ranking American Kenpo black belt, well respected guy. He still puts on tournaments with Don Rodrigues (of Nick Cerio & S. George Pesare). Don is also a very highly respected martial artist and tournament promoter here in New England. He's married to top female fighter and forms champion Christine Bannon-Rodrigues. Nice people. Christine also stunt doubled Alicia Silverstone as "Batgirl" in the "Batman and Robin" movie.


Hey Joe,

Her ex-husband is Tony, not Paul.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 13, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2005)

phlaw said:
			
		

> A friend of mine told me he knows of a 5th degree blackbelt living in the Fargo, ND area that trained in CA. He thinks she trained under Mr. Parker but was not sure. I think he said her name was Cindy but I am not positive on that.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


 So I take it from the way this thread petered out that there isn't a kenpo 5th dan in this area...would have been interesting to see though...not much kenpo in this area


----------



## phlaw (Feb 14, 2005)

Big Nick, do you have any interest in learning Kenpo?  I have the Larry tatum DVds but need a reliable workout partner to make then effective?

Let me know,


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 14, 2005)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Does anyone know Doreen Cogliandro? Apparantly she has a seventh degree blackbelt, and was with the IKKA, who promoted her, and is she legitimate?


I had the opportunity of chatting and judging with Doreen last year at a tournament in London, Ontario. She is an 8th Degree Black Belt and has a very cheerful personality. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## OC Kid (Feb 16, 2005)

Mr White has some female B/B under him that are very good. I dont know if there are any in ND. I know a couple who went and opened their own schools


----------

